# Favorite Movie Quotes



## Garren Jacobsen

What is your favorite line from any movie. One of my all time favs 





> You want my sympathy, look in the dictionary between $#1+ and syphilis that's where you'll find my sympathy.


 _Major Payne_


----------



## CupofJoe

> Ilsa, I'm no good at being noble, but it doesn't take much to see that the problems of three little people don't amount to a hill of beans in this crazy world.





> Louis, I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship.


Not fantasy... But it is _Casablanca_.
I'm feeling kind of reflective and sappy [apparently].


----------



## thedarknessrising

> I will not sacrifice the Enterprise. We've made to many compromises already; too many retreats. They invade our space, and we fall back. They assimilate entire worlds, and we fall back. Not again. The line must be drawn _here!_ This far! No further! And _I_ will make them pay for what they've done!


 -Captain Jean-Luc Picard _Star Trek: First Contact _ (1996)


----------



## Tom

> I love you.
> 
> I know.



-Leia and Han (Star Wars V)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

"Way out west there was this fella... fella I wanna tell ya about. Fella by the name of Jeff Lebowski. At least that was the handle his loving parents gave him, but he never had much use for it himself. Mr. Lebowski, he called himself 'The Dude'. Now, 'Dude' - that's a name no one would self-apply where I come from. But then there was a lot about the Dude that didn't make a whole lot of sense. And a lot about where he lived, likewise. But then again, maybe that's why I found the place so darned interestin'. They call Los Angeles the 'City Of Angels.' I didn't find it to be that, exactly. But I'll allow there are some nice folks there. 'Course I can't say I've seen London, and I ain't never been to France. And I ain't never seen no queen in her damned undies, so the feller says. But I'll tell you what - after seeing Los Angeles, and this here story I'm about to unfold, well, I guess I seen somethin' every bit as stupefyin' as you'd see in any of them other places. And in English, too. So I can die with a smile on my face, without feelin' like the good Lord gypped me. Now this here story I'm about to unfold took place back in the early '90s - just about the time of our conflict with Sad'm and the I-raqis. I only mention it because sometimes there's a man... I won't say a hero, 'cause, what's a hero? But sometimes, there's a man. And I'm talkin' about the Dude here. Sometimes, there's a man, well, he's the man for his time and place. He fits right in there. And that's the Dude, in Los Angeles. And even if he's a lazy man - and the Dude was most certainly that. Quite possibly the laziest in Los Angeles County, which would place him high in the runnin' for laziest worldwide. But sometimes there's a man, sometimes, there's a man. Aw. I lost my train of thought here. But... aw, hell. I've done introduced him enough."
~The Stranger


----------



## Spider

- The Princess Bride


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

"It's a hell of a thing, killin' a man. You take away all he's got and all he's ever gonna have."
-William Munny (Clint Eastwood), Unforgiven.


----------



## Penpilot

"I had to come all the way from the highway and byways of Tallahassee, Florida to MotorCity, Detroit to find my true love. If you gave me a million years to ponder, I would never have guessed that true romance and Detroit would ever go together. And til this day, the events that followed all still seems like a distant dream. But the dream was real and was to change our lives forever. I kept asking Clarence why our world seemed to be collapsing and things seemed to be getting so shitty. And he'd say, "that's the way it goes, but don't forget, it goes the other way too." That's the way romance is... Usually, that's the way it goes, but every once in awhile, it goes the other way too." - Alabama, True Romance


----------



## skip.knox

"You know how to whistle, don't you, Steve?"
- To Have and Have Not


----------



## skip.knox

Also, this one:
"Say 'what' again!"
- Pulp Fiction


----------



## Incanus

Deputy Marshal Samuel Gerard: Newman, what are you doing? 

Newman: I'm thinking. 

Deputy Marshal Samuel Gerard: Well, think me up a cup of coffee and a chocolate doughnut with some of those little sprinkles on top, while you're thinking. 

~The Fugitive


----------



## Saigonnus

"I'm not the rope-toting Charlie Bronson wannabe getting us [email protected]&king lost..."

Boondock Saints


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trick

From *Life is Beautiful*, possibly the best movie I've ever seen. In case you haven't seen it, it takes place in Italy during WWII and this quote is from a scene where a little Jewish boy and his dad (the main characters) see a sign hanging on a shop door that confuses the little boy:

*GiosuÃ© (Young Son):* "No Jews or Dogs Allowed." Why do all the shops say, "No Jews Allowed"?

*Guido (Father):* Oh, that. "Not Allowed" signs are the latest trend! The other day, I was in a shop with my friend the kangaroo, but their sign said, "No Kangaroos Allowed," and I said to my friend, "Well, what can I do? They don't allow kangaroos."

*GiosuÃ©:* Why doesn't our shop have a "Not Allowed" sign?

*Guido:* Well, tomorrow, we'll put one up. We won't let in anything we don't like. What don't you like?

*GiosuÃ©:* Spiders.

*Guido:* Good. I don't like Visigoths. Tomorrow, we'll get a sign: "No Spiders or Visigoths Allowed."


----------



## skip.knox

"What we have here is failure to communicate."
- Cool Hand Luke

There are so many brilliant lines, I may have to keep doing this for a while.


----------



## Saigonnus

“Once more unto the breach, dear friends, once more;
Or close the wall up with our English dead!
In peace there's nothing so becomes a man
As modest stillness and humility:
But when the blast of war blows in our ears,
Then imitate the action of the tiger."
― William Shakespeare, Henry V


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Incanus

Frau BlÃ¼cher

**neigh**


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

*Ed Exley*: All I ever wanted was to measure up to my father. 
*Bud White*: Now's your chance. 
*Bud White*: [_after Exley gives him a puzzled look_] He died in the line of duty, didn't he?


----------



## skip.knox

Incanus said:


> Frau BlÃ¼cher
> 
> **neigh**



Thank you. There were so many from that movie, my brain locked up.


----------



## CupofJoe

Jake Elwood - The Blues Brothers 





> No Mam, we're Musicians.



Rev Sykes - To kill a Mockingbird 





> Miss Jean Louise. Miss Jean Louise, stand up. Your father's passing.



Commoner - Rashomon 





> We all want to forget something, so we tell stories. It's easier that way.


----------



## Addison

{From the LotR series, all Gimli}
Fellowship of the Ring:
     "Nobody tosses a dwarf!"
     "Not the beard!" 

Two Towers:
     "Talking trees? What do trees have to talk about, hmm...except the consistency of squirrel droppings?"
      "Bring your pretty face to my axe!"
      "This new Gandalf is more Grumpy than the old one."
      {Can't see over wall} "What's going on out there?"
       "I'll have no pointy-ear outscoring me!"

Return of the King:
     (To Legolas before Gondor battle) "There's plenty for the both of us. Let the best dwarf win."
      "That still only counts as one!"
      "Great chance of death. Small chance of success...what are we waiting for?"


----------



## Tom

> You fool! You fell victim to one of the classic blunders - The most famous of which is "never get involved in a land war in Asia" - but only slightly less well-known is this: "Never go in against a Sicilian when death is on the line"!



-Vizzini, _The Princess Bride_


----------



## Addison

"I am the league's director, Silas Ramsbottom."
Minions. "Phht, bottom, hahahahahahahaha!"
Ramsbottom, scowling "Hilarious."

While I'm typing this, everything the minions do is hilarious and their language makes me crack up every time.


----------



## skip.knox

Another one from To Have and Have Not
"Was you ever bit by a dead bee?

But, really, the very best one is this, which Bacall says to Bogart after she has kissed him, then they have a second kiss.
"It's even better when you help."

Her first movie role, practically her first scene. Nineteen. *whew*


----------



## Saigonnus

"Rodents of unusual size... I don't think they exist..."

*Gets tackled by one*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ

Colour Sergeant Bourne: It's a miracle.

Lieutenant John Chard: If it's a miracle, Colour Sergeant, it's a short chamber Boxer Henry point 45 caliber miracle.

Colour Sergeant Bourne: And a bayonet, sir, with some guts behind.


----------



## Saigonnus

Russ said:


> Colour Sergeant Bourne: It's a miracle.
> 
> Lieutenant John Chard: If it's a miracle, Colour Sergeant, it's a short chamber Boxer Henry point 45 caliber miracle.
> 
> Colour Sergeant Bourne: And a bayonet, sir, with some guts behind.



Zulu is a great movie... If a bit old-school. 

Rocco: What the f%#k? How the f^%k did you f#}king guys... F%#K!! 
Connor: Well that certainly illustrates the diversity of the word.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Feo Takahari

Addams Family Values said:
			
		

> You have taken the land which is rightfully ours. Years from now, my people will be forced to live in mobile homes on reservations. Your people will wear cardigans and drink highballs. We will sell our bracelets by the roadsides. You will play golf, and enjoy hot hors d'oeuvres. My people will have pain and degradation. Your people will have stick shifts. The gods of my tribe have spoken. They have said, "Do not trust the Pilgrims, especially Sarah Miller." And for all these reasons, I have decided to scalp you and burn your village to the ground.



Apparently Mythic Scribes thinks this post is too short. Is this better?


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

> Vinny Gambini: Is it possible the two defendants entered the store, picked 22 specific items off of the shelves, had the clerk take money, make change, then leave. Then two different men drive up in a similar -
> [Seeing Mr. Tipton shake his head no]
> Vinny Gambini: Don't shake your head, I'm not done yet. Wait till you hear the whole thing, so you can understand this, now. Two different men drive up in a similar-looking car, go in, shoot the clerk, rob him, and then leave?
> Mr. Tipton: No. They didn't have enough time.
> Vinny Gambini: Well, how much time was they in the store?
> Mr. Tipton: Five minutes.
> Vinny Gambini: Five minutes? Are you sure? Did you look at your watch?
> Mr. Tipton: No.
> Vinny Gambini: Oh, oh, oh, I'm sorry. You testified earlier that the boys went into the store, and you had just begun to make breakfast. You were just ready to eat, and you heard a gunshot. That's right, I'm sorry. So, obviously, it takes you five minutes to make breakfast.
> Mr. Tipton: That's right.
> Vinny Gambini: Right, so you knew that. Uh, do you remember what you had?
> Mr. Tipton: Eggs and grits.
> Vinny Gambini: Eggs and grits. I like grits, too. How do you cook your grits? Do you like them regular, creamy or al dente?
> Mr. Tipton: Just regular, I guess.
> Vinny Gambini: Regular. Instant grits?
> Mr. Tipton: No self-respectin' Southerner uses instant grits. I take pride in my grits.
> Vinny Gambini: So, Mr. Tipton, how could it take you five minutes to cook your grits, when it takes the entire grit-eating world twenty minutes?
> Mr. Tipton: [a bit panicky] I don't know. I'm a fast cook, I guess.
> Vinny Gambini: I'm sorry, I was all the way over here. I couldn't hear you. Did you say you were a fast cook? That's it?
> [Mr. Tipton nods in embarrassment]
> Vinny Gambini: Are we to believe that boiling water soaks into a grit faster in your kitchen than on any place on the face of the earth?
> Mr. Tipton: I don't know.
> Vinny Gambini: Well, perhaps the laws of physics cease to exist on your stove. Were these magic grits? I mean, did you buy them from the same guy who sold Jack his beanstalk beans?



Guys, I can't believe I didn't have this one as well. This is like my favorite lawyer show quote of all time! In fact, this is my favorite crime show quote of all time! This is easily in my top 3!


----------



## Tom

@Feo: Gotta love Wednesday Addams...


----------



## MineOwnKing

I was in Thailand, playing Ping-Pong in Ding Dang.

Who's Barry Badrinath?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

From "Riding with Death" (a 2-episode TV pilot)

*Leonard Driscoll:* Sam! Get back here! You're as elusive as Robert Denby!

MST3K fans might appreciate this quote. The episode 2 antagonist, Robert Denby, had not yet appeared nor been introduced in the film at all when MC Sam turned invisible, prompting this comparison from his frustrated boss. Heckler Mike Nelson replied, "Who???"—just like that, with three question marks.


----------



## Jay_Ehm

This exchange from _John Wick_ had me laughing for a good couple minutes or so when I heard it for the first time watching the movie. This is one of the early scenes in the movie that makes you realize what this movie is _truly_ about, in summary. 

As for a more serious quote, from _Fellowship of the Ring_,

Frodo: Go back, Sam. I'm going to Mordor alone. 
Sam: Of course you are. And I'm coming with you. 


Sam Gamgee has got to be one of my favorite characters in anything of all time, and that particular quote and what he does and then says after it really cemented that for me. Of course nearly drowning because of intense loyalty to a friend would look very unhealthy in a friendship and not too smart in real life, but that's not the point of the scene. This scene shows just how dedicated Sam is to being there for his friend in what will be a very tough time for both of them.


----------



## Gryphos

Thinking about it, my favourite line has got to be the worst delivered line in movie history, from that hilariously terrible film 'The Room'.

"I did naht hit her. It's naht true. It's bullshit. I did naht hit her. I did naaaaht... Oh hi Mark."

Simply because I cannot convey the full gloriousness of this line's delivery through writing, here is the scene in question. The line in question is right at the start, but to be honest every line in this scene is hilarious in its own way.


----------



## SeverinR

“I'm not a Witch; I'm your wife." Princess Bride. (is there a difference?)
[h=1]“You seem a decent fellow, I'd hate to kill you. You seem a decent fellow, I'd hate to die.” Princess bride.[/h]
"I know I promised, Lord, never again. But I also know that YOU know what a weak-willed person I am" LadyHawke
"Are you flesh, or spirit?" "I am sorrow." Ladyhawke

"It's good to be the king" Robinhood, men in tights.

"I know who you are. Murderer of innocent travelers on the road. You're gonna be held to account for the things you've done, do you know that? Do you?" Book of Eli.


----------



## Ban

My name is Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions, loyal servant to the true emperor, Marcus Aurelius. Father to a murdered son, husband to a murdered wife. And I will have my vengeance, in this life or the next.


Best quote from my favourite movie. I watched this movie so many times as a kid and it is what got me interested in history and by extension fantasy.


----------



## Heliotrope

"You are more beautiful than Cinderella. You smell like pine needles and you have a face like Sunshine." 
 - Bridesmaids. 

Not super classy but makes me laugh every time.


----------



## Caged Maiden

Okay, one of my favorite movies of all time, Tankgirl. Full of quotable scenes and snarky dialogue.



> *Tank Girl*: Listen up, cause I'm only telling you this once. I'm not a bedtime story lady, so pay attention. It's 2033. The world is *screwed* now. You see, a while ago this humongous comet came crashing into the earth. Bam, total devastation. End of the world as we know it. No celebrities, no cable TV, no water. It hasn't rained in 11 years. Now 20 people gotta squeeze inside the same bathtub - so it ain't all bad.






> *Sgt. Small*: You want to play, I'll play, and I'll win.
> 
> *Tank girl*: No, not if we play Monopoly, because I really kick ass at that game. But, I get to be the shoe.






> *T-Saint*: I say we kill 'em!
> *Donner*: I say we hump 'em.
> *Booga*: I say we eat crumpets and tea.
> *Deetee*: Tasty! Crumpets and tea. All in favor of crumpets and tea, say "Aye."
> *Rippers*: Aye!
> *T-Saint*: Shut up! Ain't gonna be no crumpets and tea.


----------



## MineOwnKing

The World's End



Gary King: Tonight, we will be partaking of a liquid repast as we wind our way up the Golden Mile. Commencing with an inaugural tankard in The First Post, then on to The Old Familiar, The Famous Cock, The Cross Hands, The Good Companions, The Trusty Servant, The Two-Headed Dog, The Mermaid, The Beehive, The King's Head, and The Hole in the Wall for a measure of the same, all before the last bittersweet pint in that most fateful terminus, The World's End. Leave a light on good lady, for though we may return with a twinkle in our eyes, we will be in truth blind - drunk!


----------



## Heliotrope

Yeah, I pretty much love everything Simon Pegg


----------



## CupofJoe

It's not the years, honey, it's the mileage. 
Dr Henry [Indiana] Jones Jr [Raiders of the Lost Ark]


----------



## Addison

Pirates of the Caribbean: Curse of the Black Pearl.


Jack: You seem somewhat familiar, have I threatened you before?


Will: ...and I practice with them three hours a day.
Jack: You need to find yourself a girl mate. Or, perhaps you practice with them three hours a day is because you've already found one, and are otherwise incapable or wooing said strumpet. You're not a unit are you?
Jack: I practice three hours a day so when I meet a pirate, I can kill it!

Will: You cheated.
Jack: Pirate.

Jack: Why's the rum gone?!


----------



## Incanus

Lots of great quotes in the Pirates' movies.  Though I'm pretty sure it's 'eunuch', not 'unit'.


----------



## Geo

From *Cinema Paradiso*,
Alfredo to Helena: _Out of the fire of love come ashes. Even the greatest love eventually fizzles out. _

From *Labyrinth*
Jareth: _It's only forever, not long at all..._


From *Dogma*
Bethany: _Sex is a joke in heaven?_
Metatron: _The way I understand it, it's mostly a joke down here, too. _


----------



## skip.knox

You know, doctor, I've been wrestling with reality for thirty-five years now, and I'm happy to say I've finally won out over it.
--Elwood P. Dowd

Seems apropos for a fantasy forum.


----------



## HellionHeloise

"I have a funny idea for a tv show. It's about vampires...ostensibly. But, underneath it's actually about the reunification of Germany. But it's funny."

Orange County (2002)


----------



## Ben

The Dude: Yeah, well, you know, that’s just, like, your opinion, man.

The Big Lebowski


----------



## Geo

I have new favorite coming from a not so new movie:

From *Tune in Tomorrow *
Pedro Carmichael: _Life is a shit storm, and when it's raining shit the best umbrella is art._


----------



## Gryphos

"Some motherf*ckers are always trying to ice-skate uphill." – Blade, saying his final one-liner before exploding the bad guy

To this day I don't know if that line is clever or incredibly dumb. It somehow simultaneously makes a lot of sense and zero sense at the same time.


----------

